# AH= Schnelles gold?



## Sebasti92 (16. April 2008)

Ich habe viele Videos gesehen und schon oft gehört das man inerhabt 1 Woche 10k Gold machen kann, so fehrn man geübt ist.
Hier z.b. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6GJgRsR05c

Nun stimmt das? Hat wer von euch ein Guide? aba auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder weiss wer direkt wie das geht? bin für alle tipps offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ThX & fG Seb


----------



## Bl4ze (16. April 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswirtschaftslehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger - VWL auf ein kleines und überschaubares Wirtschaftssystem angewand.

Ein simples Beispiel:
man merke und wisse das bald ArenaSeason4 kommt und kaufe jetzt schon unmengen an Ausdauer-Meta-Steinen.
Horte die Mats für Abhärtungs und Ausdauerverzauberungen.

-- S4 geht live --

Man verkaufe den Spaß wieder zu ca. 500% => Gewinn

Aber da es einige Leute gibt da jahrelang dafür studieren:
Nein einen simplen Guide wie "kaufe xyz" wirst du nicht finden, aber meiner Meinung nach reichen Hintergrundwissen und gesunder Menschenverstand um sich locker im 5 stelligem Bereich zu bewegen.
Leute über 50-100k haben allerdings einen nahezu perfekten Durchblick und sind entweder extrem sparsam, keine Raider, Farmmaschinen oder verdammte Lucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (16. April 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> entweder extrem sparsam, keine Raider, Farmmaschinen oder verdammte Lucker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder einfach nur Sparsame Farmluckermaschinen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry... ^^


----------



## Aîlîsh (21. April 2008)

Das Video ist doch nur Werbung für n Buch dass man sich kaufen soll und in dem dann wahrscheinlich sowieso nix brauchbares drinsteht. Beobachte einfach die Preise für Items im AH und wenn du was billiges findest, dann schlag zu. Ist zwra zeitaufwendig, aber nur so schaffst du es ohne farmen ect. an die Gold zu kommen, brauchst aber auch Startkapital.


----------



## TokraX (5. Mai 2008)

Und lasst euch nicht von den leuten im AH verarschen!!!!!!!!!!!1
ein Kleines beispiel wie man verarscht wird!

Im AH ist ne Waffe 10x für 100Gold drinne!
Direkt dadrunter ist die Gleiche Waffe für 10Gold ihr denkt euch Sofort Jajjajajaj Jipipipi
ein Schnäpschen das Kaufe ich um es dann mit 90Gold Gewinn zu verkaufen!

Das Problem ist NUR das die Waffe höhstes 5Gold wert ist und die 10 Waffen für 100Gold
nur ein Trick waren um euch zu verarschen und zum Kauf der 10Gold Waffe zu bewegen!

ALSO IMMER SCHÖN VORSICHTIG SEIN SONST WERDET IHR TOTAL ÜBER DEN TISCH GEZOGEN!!


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Mai 2008)

Am meisten Gold gibts eh durch Dailys...


----------



## backpenther (5. Mai 2008)

Tja, mit dem schnellen Gold ist das so eine Sache. Zum einen sind die absoluten Werte aufgrund der Serverspeziellen Inflation eh verschieden, zum anderen sehen sich Ladenhüter und Renner verdammt ähnlich. Mit ein paar hundert Gold Startkapital kann man schon anfangen zu handeln, ein Addon wie Auctioneer (merkt sich ganz einfach die AH-Angebote) hilft für Anhaltspunkte. Wenn man den Dreh raus hat und kaufmännisches Geschick mitbringt, kann man ohne viel Onlinezeit einen netten Nebenverdienst herausholen, 10-20% Gewinn vom Warenbestand sind da ohne weiteres möglich. Je allgemeiner die Gegenstände (z. B. Essenzen), desto geringer das Risiko, darauf sitzen zu bleiben. Mit epischen Gegenständen lässt sich unter Umständen schneller Geld verdienen, aber wenn man darauf sitzen bleibt, wird es richtig teuer. Im Grunde hilft außer Auctioneer als Gedächtnisstütze nur eine kaufmännische Ausbildung und Erfahrung. Mit ein paar tausend Gold als Einsatz kann man den Markt natürlich selbst nicht unerheblich beeinflussen. Die Schwankungsbreiten sind schon enorm ... Große Ewige Essenzen sind zwischen 9 und 18 Gold schon als günstigstes Angebot im AH gewesen. Wohl dem, der für 9 den ganzen Bestand leergekauft hat und dann lange genug gewartet hat um für 18 wieder zu verkaufen. Andererseits hat das vier Wochen gedauert, wodurch jede Menge Kapital gebunden war und die Warenumschlagshäufigkeit wieder gesunken ist.


----------



## TokraX (5. Mai 2008)

Kann mir Jemand erklären was Dailys sind? 
Jetzt mal am Rande des eigentlichen Themas...


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Mai 2008)

TokraX schrieb:


> Kann mir Jemand erklären was Dailys sind?
> Jetzt mal am Rande des eigentlichen Themas...



Die täglichen Quests, auch Daily Quests genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TokraX (5. Mai 2008)

Okay vielen Dank sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht! 
Aber wie meine Grundschullehrerin schon immer Sagte: "Fragen Kostet NIX!"


----------



## cM2003 (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich halte ja nichts von Daily Quests... Deshalb mach ich auch nur gaaaanz selten welche, mal abgesehen von der Hero-Ini-Daily, und hab trotzdem meine 3 Flugmounts und insgesamt gut 6000 Gold auf der Seite... Wie ich mein Gold mache weiß ich selbst nicht... Eigentlich gehe ich nur Inis, farmen tu ich nichts... Mache meist nur die Hero-Daily, welche ja auch 25g bringt. Und ich bin kein 24/7 Zocker... Spiele nur an Wochenenden und wenn ich Urlaub hab oder krank bin...

Gold kannst du mit dem AH auf jedenfall machen, allerdings brauchst du auch schon vorher eine solide Basis, von 1800g oder so. Dann käufst du halt viele Sachen komplett auf und verkaufst sie dann wieder. Allerdings musst du eine Sache beachten, nähmlich dass du sie teuer genug verkaufst, dass du auch noch was von hast... Wenn du z.B. Urluft kaufst für 35g und stellst sie anschließend für 36g rein machst du Verlust aufgrund der *Auktionsgebühren*! Verkaufst du es dann allerdings für 40g machst du Stück für Stück Gewinn... Allerdings musst du gleichzeitig darauf achten nicht zu teuer zu sein, da es sonst wiederum keiner kauft... Gerade bei den Elementardingern (Urluft, Urerde usw.) ist man häufig geneigt sich den Kram selbst zu erfarmen anstatt das Gold dafür auszugeben...


----------



## Cysiaron (25. Juni 2008)

ich habe mir einen zweitchar zugelegt, ihn mit 50 mickrigen goldmünzen ausgestattet. innerhalb von 14 tagen hatte ich über 1000 in bar und ein gefülltes inverntar.
wie hab ich es gemacht? 
zum ersten kenne ich durch meinen mainchar den markt, wobei ich mich aber nur auf edelsteine und metalle spezialisiert habe. der handelschar hat die berufe juwelier und verzauberer.
zuerst habe ich billig erze gekauft, sie dem main geschickt, welcher sie zu barren geschmolzen hat. der hat sie zurück geschickt und diese hab ich dann mit gutem gewinn verkauft.
vom gewinn habe ich wiederum erze gekauft, welche ich sondiert habe, und die edelsteine verkauft habe. mit billigen edelsteinen habe ich schmuck hergestellt, diese dann entzaubert, die esszenzen bringen gutes gold.
billige grüne items gekauft (gebot, nicht sofortkauf) bringt viele mats. erze sondieren, steine verkaufen... metalle verhütten lassen... 
mit steigendem kapital hab ich dann auch größere summen aufwenden können. Bsp.: war ein angebot für 10 diamanten für 90 gold. der einzelne günstigste auf dem server stand für 15 im AH. 
hab zuerst jeden einzeln für 14 reingestellt, und wurde nur einen einzigen los.
also hab ich nach ablauf nur noch zwei reingestellt, und wurde sie promt los. und was lernte ich daraus? kauf in großen  mengen und verkauf in kleinen häppchen.
absoluter renner sind mithril und eisen. 20 barren mithril gekauft für 20 gold. 5 verkauft für 7,5 gold. eisenerz, 20 stück für acht gekauft; verhütten lassen und 5 barren für 4 gold verkauft.


----------



## derbolzer (25. Juni 2008)

also im ah kann man evt viel gold machen als ich war gerade mal on siehe da habe heute 8980g gewinn gemacht also reingewinn schon die kosten ec abgezogen nur duch den vk da ja heute das neue s4 rausgekommen ist naja


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Hmm für den Beruf händler brauchste glaub schon recht viel geschick. Also ich sammel beim lvl erfahrung mit dem AH und es zeigt sich nich von der negativen Seite sich damit etwas auseinanderzusetzen. Zb maguskönigskraut ein stack für 10g vertickt. So damit hatt ich mein startkapital. Dann alles leinenstoff für 25s pro stack aufgekauft und für 50s reingestellt. Bin alles losgeworden. Ich hab jetzt 60g auf lvl 25 was ich für nicht wenig halte. 
Natürlich könnt ich schon viel mehr gemacht haben aber ich bin ja noch am üben. und ich muss euch sagen es macht furchtbar Spass^^


----------



## Meredith (26. Juni 2008)

Man muss einfach auch der Typ dafür sein.
Wobei ich persönlich die Art von Händlern nicht mag, die einfach nur etwas günstig kaufen und direkt wieder teuer reinstellen (bei seltenen oder epischen Sachen). Ich ziehe es vor, wenn man Rohstoffe kauft und Fertigprodukte reinstellt, da steckt eine Leistung dahinter. Dazu gehört natürlich auch, den Markt und die Entwicklung einzuschätzen. Wenn man die Patchnotes etc. liest, weiß man schon, wie sich der Markt verhalten wird. Da kann man z.B. mit Edelsteinen ordentlich Gold machen. Vor S4 günstig Rohdiamanten kaufen und zum Start verarbeitet wieder reinstellen.

Bei uns haben sich aber diverse Händler einen enorm schlechten Ruf eingehandelt. Wer einfach nur profitgeil ist, kann seine Tätigkeit bald nur noch aufs Handeln beschränken. Gruppen oder Gilden nehmen einen nicht mehr. Habe da in zwei Jahren WoW bestimmt 20 Leute gesehen, die sich durch AH handeln isoliert haben. Die waren dann stolz auch 20K und hatten das beste Equip für Gold, aber trotzdem wollte die keiner in der Gilde oder Gruppe haben. Die haben dann teilweise alles über Level 1 Chars gemacht, aber auch sowas kann man tracken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube keiner ist nicht getranst.

Ich selbst habe lange Zeit als Schmied mein Geld verdient, Thorium und Arkanit gekauft und Fertigprodukte verkauft. Später dann mit Adamantit & Co. Für Epicmounts hat es immer gereicht auch für das meiner Frau. Probleme gab es dafür nie, weil jeder um die Arbeit für die Rezepte&Co. wusste und die Preise angemessen fand. Da ist es mir auch viel mehr wert, bei anderen günstig oder sogar umsonst Dienstleistungen zu bekommen (insbesondere Schleifen) als weitere 5K Gold zu haben.

Naja, bei manchen Händler hats mir sogar Spaß gemacht mal auszurechnen, wie viel Verlust die mit Items gemacht haben, die die mir weggeschnappt haben für 250g und die dann teilweise 2 Monate nicht mehr losgeworden sind. Gerade bei epischen Sachen sind da enorme AH-Gebühren bis zu 10G pro reinstellen.

Ob du mit dem AH glücklich wirst musst du wohl durch Selbsterfahrung lernen. Es ist kein I-Win-Button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cysiaron (28. Juni 2008)

stimmt schon, händler sind nicht gerne gesehen, da sie durch ihr kapital marktpreise enorm verfälschen. Kupfer z.B. ist keine 1,5 gold wert. kommt aber nun ein händler und kauft alles auf, nur um es teuer zu verkaufen; so denkt jeder, kupfer sei nun 4 gold wert. 
das händler nicht gerne in gilden gelassen werden kann ich nur bedingt bestätigen. sicherlich habe ich mir schon anhören müssen: "hey, du bist doch dieser handelsfritze, also zieh leine" ging wohl auch anderen händlern so, also taten wir uns zusammen und gründeten eben eine eigene^^ mit dem passenden namen "HandelsAG"
Mein Mainchar ist stellvertretender leiter einer ziemlich erfolgreichen gilde und fast jeder weiß, dass ich einen handelschar habe, nur den nick kennen sie eben nicht.
werde oft gefragt, was dieses oder jenes wert sei, und bekomme danksagungen, wenn sie es gut verkauft haben.
warum hab ich überhaupt nen handelscharakter?
sicherlich nicht, um unsummen zu verdienen oder mich in meinen goldmünzen zu baden.
ich mache es für meinen Main und für meine gildenkameraden. der ist schmied, was bekanntlich unsummen kostet, alleine für die rezepte wird man ein armer orc^^
schmieden ist mein steckenpferd, und ich beschenke die gilde damit reichlich. fertige dieses und jenes ohne dass der beschenkte mir etwas an mats gibt. einzig verlange ich eine symbolische spende in die gildenbank. 
in den meisten fällen ist der beschenkte sehr dankbar und dann auch bereit etwas für die gilde zu leisten.
und sind wir mal ehrlich, wozu benötigt man das gold aus wow? habt ihr der kassiererin im aldi schonmal angeboten, ihr für den vollen einkaufskorb 10.000 goldmünzen aus wow zu geben? 
gold ist dazu geschaffen um es auszugeben, mehr nicht^^


----------



## STL (29. Juni 2008)

> Kupfer z.B. ist keine 1,5 gold wert


Stimmt, aber die Leute kaufen es.. Ist für mich, der auch gerne und viel handelt, genial. Kaufen/Verkaufen, Dissen/Resellen usw steht täglich mind. 2h lang an und damit schäffelt man gut Gold. Ist vorallem immer putzig mit anzusehn, wie manche versuchen überteuert zu verkaufen bzw zu Kampfpreisen. 

Ob man am meisten Gold durch Dailys bekommt, ist so ne Sache... Ich scheffel in den 2, ab u an 3h an guten Tagen um die 200g.. Finde ich garned so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Dailys dauern ja doch bisserl, da man ja doch immer hin und herfliegen muss.. ^^

Generell würde ich sagen: Schnelles Gold im AH verdienen ist möglich, erfordert aber eine intakte Eco aufm Server und ein gewisses wirtschaftliches Grundverständniss (Wirtschaft&Recht-LK ftw). Dailys sind jedoch sicherer. Gibt nämlich auch Tage, an denen ich durch mein Traden Minusgeschäfte mache..


----------



## Gias (24. Juli 2008)

Dailys sind die sichere einahmequelle aber auch die langweiligere
-immer wie der die selbe quest zu erledigen in fließbandarbeit ist nichts für mich
da handel ich lieber


----------



## Foertel (24. Juli 2008)

Handeln ist schön, aber die Leute die zB große Planaressenzen für 10G reinstellen wenn alle anderen grad auf 15G sind machen das System kaputt *heul*

Wenn ich da große Planaressenzen für 15G sehe stelle ich meine für 14G 99S rein, kaufen tun das dann nämlich alle leute, weil immer alle das obere kaufen, egal os nun 5Gold oder 1Kupfer billiger is als das darunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (24. Juli 2008)

Auch ohne Wirtschaft&Recht LK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich täglich am traden. Allerdings lass ich mir die rund 180 G durch dailiys nich entgehen. Gerade weil die Q`s immer die selben sind hab ich ne questzeit für 14 Dailys von 90 Minuten abhängig von Dropchancen auchmal 110 Minuten.

Danach wird gefarmt allerdings kein Kupfer oder so nen gedöns... nur qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. Juli 2008)

Tjo, mit Handeln kann man schon gut Geld verdienen, aber nur auf das konzentrieren wäre mir zu langweilig.

Etwas zu kaufen und verkaufen, mache ich relativ selten....ich verkaufe eher nur.

Und da versuche ich Dailys mit bissl Farmen zu verbinden was ganz gut geht.

Nur die Dailys alleine bringen finde ich nicht sooo viel Gold.

Aber wenn man zB als Lederer "Mulitphasenvermessung" und "Einen Vorteil verschaffen" in Nagrand verbindet ->
bei Osh´ugun oder wie das heisst - immer im Kreis laufen:

Multiphasenvermessung erledigen, nebenbei Grollhufe killen -> erledigt Einen Vorteil verschaffen und man farmt gleichzeitig 
Knotenhautleder und Grollhufleder

Dazu noch diese Schattendinger nebenbei killen und Schattenpartikel farmen.

5x Schweres Knotenhautleder geht auf Aman´thul für 20-25g weg, 1x Urschatten ebenso.

Der graue Trash aus Sunwell den man bei den Dailys dort nebenbei lootet, sind auch nicht zu verachten und oft genug
bekommt man grüne Items, die mit Glück udn etwas Marktkenntnis auch ganz gut weggehen.

Also so kommt im Endeffket schon einiges dabei raus.


----------

